# hey smelvis! it's puddin' time!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

0309 1140 0000 0502 0661


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like the "War of the Worlds II" has begun :smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

This retaliation is going to be Epic

opcorn:


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Looks like the "War of the Worlds II" has begun :smoke:


No doubt, this could be the war that ends the world as we know it:behindsofa:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

I shouldn't watch but I have to...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Glad I'm not going to be within 1000 miles of this thing when it hits


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hide the children...this will be for mature audiences only


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Glad I'm not going to be within 1000 miles of this thing when it hits


I was less than 30 miles away a couple weeks ago. Thank god i moved a few hundred away for college!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

This is going to be awesome. Can't wait to see the damage lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mmm.... Puddin'...


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

slap me silly and call me subscribed!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

only the Shuckins v Smelvis war could have a thread with so many responses related to a bomb that has yet to drop opcorn:


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it a full moon out....wait thats only David backing up to his ass dryer!!!!! LOL But there truly is craziness in this weeks air!!!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Gotta see where this goes.......


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Gotta see where this goes.......


I'm guessing straight to Dave's door?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Damn dude I'm in Portland seeing a specialist now won't be home till sometime next week. sorry bro hope it has a humi pillow in the tiny little pudding cup.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Damn dude I'm in Portland seeing a specialist now won't be home till sometime next week. sorry bro hope it has a humi pillow in the tiny little pudding cup.


Only Dave could say this to Ron... and get away with it LOL LOL


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Damn dude I'm in Portland seeing a specialist now won't be home till sometime next week. sorry bro hope it has a humi pillow in the tiny little pudding cup.


i didn't know portland had a pudding specialist.
while you're there,you might as well ask the portland pudding specialist,how much pudding is in a box that costs $35 to ship?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

shuckins said:


> i didn't know portland had a pudding specialist.
> while you're there,you might as well ask the portland pudding specialist,how much pudding is in a box that costs $35 to ship?


Thus spake Shuckinsthustra...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Pretty soon Ron will be posting LTL trucking pro numbers with the number of pallets!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

:biglaugh:


socalocmatt said:


> Pretty soon Ron will be posting LTL trucking pro numbers with the number of pallets!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i didn't know portland had a pudding specialist.
> while you're there,you might as well ask the portland pudding specialist,how much pudding is in a box that costs $35 to ship?


I assume that that "earthquake" that shook the East coast earlier, was actually just caused by the tremors of that bomb taking off?


----------



## carney (Jul 22, 2011)

COYOTE JLR said:


> I assume that that "earthquake" that shook the East coast earlier, was actually just caused by the tremors of that bomb taking off?


 literally was just gonna come in here to say that:heh:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

shuckins said:


> while you're there,you might as well ask the portland pudding specialist,how much pudding is in a box that costs $35 to ship?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LoL awesome


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The launch must have been that tremor we felt up and down the east coast today!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

$35 to ship?!?! I shipped lower control arms for a 2000 Ford F150 one time and it cost me less than that and they weighed something around 60 lbs.. I've sat through 1 earthquake this week, I don't think I can make it through another eep:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

this was a little under 10lbs,but the pudding containers were kinda bulky,so i couldn't get 'em in a flat rate box...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smelvis is gonna need a new fridge for all that pudding


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> smelvis is gonna need a *new fridge* for all that pudding


:banana: Sounds like Dave is going to need a _*new home*_ after this! :banana:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

who said anything about pudding cups?..for all we know,Ron mailed out sacks of instant pudding and Dave's got pudding for the rest of his life.
either way,this will be fun to watch.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> this was a little under 10lbs,but the pudding containers were kinda bulky,so i couldn't get 'em in a flat rate box...


:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i didn't know portland had a pudding specialist.
> while you're there,you might as well ask the portland pudding specialist,how much pudding is in a box that costs $35 to ship?


Probably some of those funny round rock formations we found all over your house they are heavy. It's a trick :faint: A trick I tell ya  BTW you ever figure out what those darn things are?

Love ya bro even if you are sending me rocks :rockon:

How are those ss maduros you tried one yet, I love them just can't get enough.

smelvis/Puff member


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Thus spake Shuckinsthustra...


Now finally a new name for him I like it


----------

